# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Z-Line Zwölferkogel Saalbach Hinterglemm

## noox

Beim Bikes & Beats Festival in Saalbach Hinterglemm wird die neue Z-Line eröffnet. 

Die Z-Line soll eine mittelschwere Freeride-Strecke werden. 

Auf Facebook tauchten schon vereinzelt ein paar Bau-Fotos auf:

Von Saalbach Hinterglemm:



 [Galerie]
								




 [Galerie]
								



Von Glemmbang Slopestyle



 [Galerie]
								




 [Galerie]
								




 [Galerie]
								




 [Galerie]

----------


## klamsi

Ich bin gespannt ob des was wird.

----------


## bubi

auf den Bildern schauts aus wie wenns sas richtig machen  :Smile:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Wenn das so weiter geht gibts in Zukunft keine Kurven mehr, die keine Anlieger sind....
Aber schaut gut aus auf den ersten Blick

----------


## mankra

Planierte, breite Pisten scheinen der große Trend zu sein.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Gegen breite Pisten hätte ich ja gar nix, dann wäre ueberholen auch mal möglich. Ich hab aber schon gesehen dass es junge Fahrer gibt, die gut Anlieger fahren können aber bei wurzeln zb nix zsambringen...

----------


## noox

> Planierte, breite Pisten scheinen der große Trend zu sein.


Vermutlich sind wir einfach schon zu alt für Trends  :Wink: 

Ich hab auch letztes Jahr gehört, dass sich die Industrie auch mehr Strecken für All-Mountain/Enduro-Bikes wünscht, weil sie von denen mehr verkaufen. Weiß nicht, was ich davon halte soll.

Für mich ist das aber ein bisschen ein Dilemma: Einerseits bei den Strecken, andererseits mit den neuen Enduros passen die Enduros immer besser zu den Strecken bzw. wird's mit dem Downhill-Bike fad. Andererseits will ich mit meinem Touren/Tret-Radl net wirklich Bikepark-Fahren. Wenn ich ma denk, was beim Downhill-Bike so ständig hin wird ...  Und 4 Tage Bikepark ist für's Bike vermutlich ähnlich anstrengend, wie alle Touren in einem Jahr ... (10 Runs pro Bikepark-Tag -> nimmt das Bike her wie vermutlich 15 normale Touren -> 4 Tage -> 60 Touren). 

Aber es gibt schon noch die Downhill-Strecken: Planai, X-Line, Leogang, Semmering, Hopfgarten, ...

----------


## noox

Uuups.. ich hätte eigentlich oben schon einen Beitrag geschrieben, aber scheinbar nicht abgeschickt:

Wenn man das von den Fotos beurteilen kann, würd ich schon sagen, dass sie das Ziel gut umsetzt. Das Gelände scheint auch nicht so extra steil zu sein. Das macht auch Spaß, wenn man nicht immer auf der Bremse ist. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Saalbach zuerst mal das ganze Gebiet mit Strecken erschließen will, die für fast jedermann/jederfrau fahrbar sind. Es gibt ja auch die Überlegungen von einer Verbindung vom Reiterkogel nach Saalbach (etwas rauftreten/schieben, wenn ich's richtig im Kopf habe). Auch ein Trail neben der Schotterstraße als Verbindung zwischen Hacklberg-Trail und Buchegg-Trail.

Dann noch den einen oder anderen anspruchsvolleren Trail, dann hätte man schon ein kleines Portes-Du-Soleil  :Wink:

----------


## bubi

Immerhin tut sich was und es werden legale Strecken gebaut  :Smile:  Kann nur gut sein...egal was sie hinbauen  :Smile:  weiterso!

----------


## klamsi

> Immerhin tut sich was und es werden legale Strecken gebaut  Kann nur gut sein...egal was sie hinbauen  weiterso!


Na bitte ned. Bevors an Krampf hinbauen sollen sie's lieber lassen!  :Wink: 

Aber wäre natürlich schön wenn sich dort was gscheids entwickelt. Potential hätens ja und die Natur is durch den Wintertourismus auch schon "angepasst". Jetzt müssen nur noch die Strecken ihr volles Potential ausschöpfen.  :Tongue:

----------


## cliomare

Mir taugt dieser Trend zu rausgebaggerten Downhillautobahnen, wo ich auch mit dem Rennrad runterkommen würde, überhaupt nicht. 
Solche Strecken wie auch zB im Brenner Bikepark find ich extrem langweilig. Ein guter Trail muss ausschauen wie ein alter Wanderweg mit Wurzeln, Steinen, etc. An den richtigen Stellen ein paar Anlieger und Nortshoreelemente und man hat eine geile Strecke. 

Was so 2m breite Northshores bringen sollen versteh ich auch nicht. Die sind ja NULL Herausforderung. Die Northshorestrecke in Oberammergau war wirklich geil, die war wenigstens spannend und hat Konzentration erfordert.

----------


## noox

Wobei's jetzt meiner Meinung nach nix bringt, großartig rumzudiskutieren wie gut oder weniger gut die Strecke wird, bevor mas gesehen haben. 

Dass hier viele User sind, die sich auch mal wieder eine anspruchsvollere Strecke mit Steinen, Wurzeln, Absätzen etc. wünschen ist unbestritten, genauso wie momentan viele Gebiete eher Strecken für jedermann/-frau bauen wollen. 

Cool wäre halt, wenn dann dort oder da ein paar schöne Tables/Step-Up/Step-Downs oder von mir aus auch Doubles gebaut werden, damit man auch als Fortgeschrittener Spaß hat (und die auch gefahren werden könne). 

Teilweise ist man aber natürlich auch eingeschränkt, wenn z.B. Pisten gequert werden müssen.

----------


## noox

> Was so 2m breite Northshores bringen sollen versteh ich auch nicht. Die sind ja NULL Herausforderung. Die Northshorestrecke in Oberammergau war wirklich geil, die war wenigstens spannend und hat Konzentration erfordert.


Wenn sie ansonst ständig nasse Stellen oder Gräben überwinden, haben sie eine Berechtigung. Sonst ist es sinnlos. Nix gegen Gatsch, aber wenn's eine Woche schön Wetter ist und man sich auf einer Strecke an manchen Stellen trotzdem ständig einsauen würde, dann fahr ich lieber über's Holz.

----------


## hawaiiron77

also ich finds voll ok auch zwischendurch mal zu shredden auf strecken die weitläufig sind. frau und kind wird es auch gefallen  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

> Cool wäre halt, wenn dann dort oder da ein paar schöne Tables/Step-Up/Step-Downs oder von mir aus auch Doubles gebaut werden, damit man auch als Fortgeschrittener Spaß hat (und die auch gefahren werden könne).


 :Yeah That: 

Fehlt mMn auf der Milka-/Blueline. Mit ein paar mehr Roller, Tables, "Rythm-sections" wären die noch viel lustiger!

----------


## johawi

War heuer schon wer in Wagrain? Ich befürcht dass die den Symphony Trail auch ziemlich zamgeschliffen haben, obwohl der vorher schon nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll war...

----------


## Tino

Geil dass es die Z-Line am Semmering auch schon gibt (hoho) die sollte es ja schon seit bald 2 jahren dort geben oder? hat sich da mal was getan?
und wo isn der zwölferkogel? ist des gegenüber vom schattberg express (x line)?

----------


## bubi

> Na bitte ned. Bevors an Krampf hinbauen sollen sie's lieber lassen!
> 
> Aber wäre natürlich schön wenn sich dort was gscheids entwickelt. Potential hätens ja und die Natur is durch den Wintertourismus auch schon "angepasst". Jetzt müssen nur noch die Strecken ihr volles Potential ausschöpfen.


Krampf sieht anders aus  :Smile:  Die machen dort wohl auf ernst...schaut alles sehr sorgfältig aus...ob einem der Streckentyp daugt oda ned, aussen vor  :Smile: 




> War heuer schon wer in Wagrain? Ich befürcht dass die den Symphony Trail auch ziemlich zamgeschliffen haben, obwohl der vorher schon nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll war...


Jap...glattgebügelt aber durchaus lustige Strecke! Mit Angry Ants und Memories kann man ja von der Symphony abfahren...
Hab auch mit nem Shaper ein wenig gequatscht, Fazit: Die fährt sich wohl eh schneller wieder aus als einem lieb ist  :Smile:

----------


## milhouse_vanhouten

> Jap...glattgebügelt aber durchaus lustige Strecke! Mit Angry Ants und Memories kann man ja von der Symphony abfahren...
> Hab auch mit nem Shaper ein wenig gequatscht, Fazit: Die fährt sich wohl eh schneller wieder aus als einem lieb ist


Ich mags jetzt vielleicht anders im Kopf haben, aber den Symphony hams doch jetzt gar nicht sooo viel verändert. A bissl schon, aber ich find nicht das er jetzt viel anders zu fahren is wie letztes Jahr.
Oben den Nail Games hams komplett platt gmacht, da kommt jetzt scheinbar auch a Schotter-Autobahn hin.....

----------


## mankra

> Die fährt sich wohl eh schneller wieder aus als einem lieb ist


Das ist das Hauptproblem bei den Kunststrecken: Alle müssen auf einer Spur fahren und beim ersten stärkeren Regen entsteht ein Bach und schwemmt die Strecke aus.
10m breit ausgebandelt, mehr wäre, IMHO net notwendig.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Versteh das gemoser grad mal wieder net  :Rolleyes: 

Gebaut wird halt was die Menge fordert, oder besser gesagt was am besten ankommt.
Das da eine Hand voll in einem Forum wünscht wird da keinen Interessieren.

Sicher haben die DH Strecken wie Mautern ect. ihren Reiz. Aber was wäre denn los wenn nur noch solche Strecken existieren?

Ich bin gern mal einen halben Tag in Mautern oder fahr ein paar mal die DH im Bikepark wo ich gerade bin. Aber der größere Anteil entfällt eindeutig auf die flowigeren und gemütlicheren Trails die´s dort gibt.

Und wenn ich mich in den Parks so umschaue ist genau das was die Betreiber sehen. Auf den flowigen Trails ist 3 mal mehr los als auf den harten DH Strecken. Wundert es einen dann wirklich das die Neubauten alles Autobahnen werden?

Sicher wäre es nicht notwendig die DH Strecken zusätzlich zu entschärfen, aber irgendwas werden sie sich auch dabei gedacht haben.
Die Frage ist eben nur was?

Da wären wir wieder bei dem Thema, dass irgend eine Plattform geschaffen werden müsste wo man sich mit den Betreibern austauschen kann. Würden ja beide Seiten dadurch profitieren.

----------


## noox

> War heuer schon wer in Wagrain? Ich befürcht dass die den Symphony Trail auch ziemlich zamgeschliffen haben, obwohl der vorher schon nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll war...


War leider noch nicht in Wagrain. Ich hoffe dort mal das beste. Ist jedenfalls ein erweiterter/anderer Bautrupp dort. Mir gings bei dem Symphony-Trail nicht um anspruchsvoll oder nicht. Ich fands einfach nicht flüssig. Ich bin dort jedenfalls nicht zurechtgekommen (= hatte keinen Spaß) und bin daher immer Memories gefahren. Für Dirtjumper mag das sicher anders sein.





> Geil dass es die Z-Line am Semmering auch schon gibt (hoho) die sollte es ja schon seit bald 2 jahren dort geben oder? hat sich da mal was getan?


Ich glaube das  Z-Line-Konzept ist am Semmering vorerst mal tot. Keine Ahnung ob für  immer oder vorübergehend. Aber vermutlich wird man da auch nix mehr  davon hören, bevor nicht wirklich die Bagger aufkreuzen.




> und wo isn der zwölferkogel? ist des gegenüber vom schattberg express (x line)?


Zwölferkogel ist der letzte Ski-Berg auf der linke Seite, wenn man ins Tal reinfährt. Nach dem Reiterkogel, aber auf der anderen Seite. Am Ende von Hinterklemm. Gegenüber dem Berg wo man vom Hacklberg/Bergstadl runterkommt.





> Krampf sieht anders aus.





> Die machen dort wohl auf ernst...schaut alles sehr sorgfältig aus...ob einem der Streckentyp daugt oda ned, aussen vor


Genau: Diskutieren können wir, aber aber alles Schlechtreden ist einfach unfair. Saalbach ist halt mehr die Touren- bzw. Einsteiger-Destination als für Downhill. Wobei sie mit der X-Line eine meiner absoluten Lieblings-Downhill-Strecken haben.




> Jap...glattgebügelt aber durchaus lustige Strecke! Mit Angry Ants und Memories kann man ja von der Symphony abfahren...
> Hab auch mit nem Shaper ein wenig gequatscht, Fazit: Die fährt sich wohl eh schneller wieder aus als einem lieb ist


Info zu Wagrain: Symphony ist nur dieser Dirt-Jump/Slopestyle-ähnliche Teil ganz unten. Die Haupt-Strecke nennt sich On-Air. Angry Ants und Memories sind interessante Abwechslungen.  Angeblich soll auch der obere Single-Trail-Abschnitt "Nail Games" wieder revitalisiert werden. Allerdings sind da größere Trockenlegungsarbeiten notwendig, weshalb sich das noch etwas zieht.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich auch in Wagrain mal einen halben oder vielleicht auch ganzen Tag meinen Spaß haben kann. Vor allem mit den Singletrail-Varianten. Dort oder da noch die Sprünge etwas optimieren, dann wär's sicher lustig. Anfänger kommen runter und man kann auch als Fortgeschrittener Spaß haben. Klar ist es keine Planai oder Leogang Downhill. Aber das ist halt momentan auch nicht ihr Ziel.




> Ich mags jetzt vielleicht anders im Kopf haben, aber den Symphony hams doch jetzt gar nicht sooo viel verändert. A bissl schon, aber ich find nicht das er jetzt viel anders zu fahren is wie letztes Jahr.





> Oben den Nail Games hams komplett platt gmacht, da kommt jetzt scheinbar auch a Schotter-Autobahn hin.....


. An Symphony haben sie nicht wirklich viel geändert. 
Schotter-Autobahn hoff ich nicht. Ich hab eben gehört, dass es zuerst mal trockengelegt werden muss.





> Das ist das Hauptproblem bei den Kunststrecken: Alle müssen auf einer Spur fahren und beim ersten stärkeren Regen entsteht ein Bach und schwemmt die Strecke aus.





> 10m breit ausgebandelt, mehr wäre, IMHO net notwendig.


Ich glaub da hat das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tun. Bei geschickt angelegter Strecke wird das auch kein Bach. Umgekehrt sind wir in Finale Ligure und unserem "Wetterglück" auf den Natur-Trails im Bach gefahren...

In Saalbach gibt's übrigens so ein ausgebandeltes Stück: Auf dem neuen Panorama-Trail sind die unteren paar 100 m einfach auf einer Almwiese sehr breit ausgebandelt. Geilstens! Wie bei den Downhill-Rennen vor 15 Jahren! Ich glaube aber, dass das nur deswegen funktioniert, weil es erstens relativ flach ist, und der Trail eigentlich ein Anfänger-Trail ist. Als wir da letztes mal in der Voi-Lettn mehrmals raufgefahren sind, hat uns da Liftler sehr entgeistert angeschaut. Scheinbar fährt da halt normalerweise keiner im Dreck. Wäre das Teil einer Downhill-Strecke, wo viele auch bei nassen Bedingungen fahren, wär das sicher bald extremst ausgefahren.

Aber alleine für das kurze Wiesenstück zahlt es sich aus mal den Kohlmais mit Panorama-Trail (eher langweilig) und Milka-Line (der eine oder andere Run auch für mich ganz lustig!) zu machen. 

YouTube: Panorama Trail Saalbach (ab 3:30 wirds lustig, ab 4:50 fängt dann der lustige Wiesen-Teil an).







> Versteh das gemoser grad mal wieder net


Ich auch net!

Hab wie gesagt auch das Gefühl, dass sie sich für die Z-Line ziemlich reinhängen. Sie wird halt für die Masse gebaut!

Zwei Updates habe ich noch: An einer Stelle muss die WM-Piste gequert werden, da kann natürlich nix gebaut werden. Außerdem wird's bei der Eröffnung mal über eine Schotterstraße führen, weil hier noch fertig ausverhandelt werden muss.

----------


## Kaisen

Also ich kann beide Seiten verstehen.
Es gab aber im großen gelben Forum mal ein Schreiben von dem oder einem Freeride Magazin Schreiber der sich darüber beschwert hat das manche Parks oder Strecken die Schwierigkeit über gefährliche Stunts erreichen oder eben nur bedacht los gebaut haben.

Wenn ich jetzt mit meiner Freundin unterwegs bin die nicht alle krassen Dinger usw. fahren will oder ich mit Freunden unterwegs bin die sonst nicht Rad fahren sind solche Strecken durchaus interessanter als die ganzen DH Strecken.
Der breiten Masse wird das wohl so gehen und genau die Massen wollen die in ihren Parks.

Wenn ich bei solchen Trails mit einem Enduro genauso viel Spaß hab wie bei einer DH Strecke mit meine DH dann spricht da für mich nichts dagegen.
Es kommt mir sogar er entgegen. Man wird nicht älter und ich hab auch keine Lust mich immer einem hohen Risiko an Verletzungen aus zu setzten wenn ich den Spaß auch anders wo her bekomme.

----------


## klamsi

Ich finde solche "Anfänger"-Strecken auf jeden fall notwendig und sie sind sofern sie richtig gebaut sind ja auch sehr lustig.
Meine Kritik daran ist lediglich, dass sie meiner Meinung nach nicht perfekt gebaut sind. Für mich gehören nämlich auch in einen solchen anfänger Trail ein paar mehr obstacles wie zb. roller (in der Milkaline gibts davon ja ein stelle mit 3-4 hintereinander oder wie auf der x-line eine step-up-step-down kombi - warum nicht mehr davon? Edit: wenn ich mir das Video ansehe dann könnte mann da auf den ersten 2 Minuten schon ein wenig was probieren?), tables usw. auf denen sowohl anfänger wie fortgeschrittene ihren spass haben.
Das fehlt mMn sowohl dem Panorama Trail der Milka- und der Blueline zur perfektion und die sollte das ziel sein! 

Und entäuscht bin ich bis heute von dem unteren Teil des Hacklbergtrails den sie ja zum Teil neu gebaut haben (der alte ist ja glaube ich offiziell gesperrt). Gibt es jemanden der den lustig findet?

Edit: Und so ein breit gesteckter Wiesenkurs wie am Panoramatrail von ganz oben bis ins Tal wäre ein Traum, aber wohl schwer unrealistisch.  :Cool:   :Cry:

----------


## noox

> Edit: wenn ich mir das Video ansehe dann könnte mann da auf den ersten 2 Minuten schon ein wenig was probieren?), tables usw. auf denen sowohl anfänger wie fortgeschrittene ihren spass haben.
> Das fehlt mMn sowohl dem Panorama Trail der Milka- und der Blueline zur perfektion und die sollte das ziel sein! 
> 
> Und entäuscht bin ich bis heute von dem unteren Teil des Hacklbergtrails den sie ja zum Teil neu gebaut haben (der alte ist ja glaube ich offiziell gesperrt). Gibt es jemanden der den lustig findet?
> 
> Edit: Und so ein breit gesteckter Wiesenkurs wie am Panoramatrail von ganz oben bis ins Tal wäre ein Traum, aber wohl schwer unrealistisch.


Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele. Für mich ist der obere Teil des Panorama Trails und der neue Buchegg-Trail (der unter dem Hacklberg) einfach nur ein Trail. Die wirken einfach so wie "ohne Liebe" gebaut. 

Da gehört einfach ein paar Tables, Step-Up, Step-Downs oder (schöne)Roller/Doubles rein. Das muss net groß sein. So, das sie für jeden fahrbar sind, aber wenn man schneller dran ist, man etwas Air-Time hat. Dann macht so ein Trail Spaß. Siehe Flow-Country-Trail in Bischofsmais.

----------


## mankra

Ich merke schon, der Trend geht wohl in die komplett andere Richtung: 
Je mehr Objekte hineingebaut werden, umso besser und selbst hier, im DH Forum, scheint sich ein großer Teil für solche Kunststrecken zu begeistern.
Das so etwas mehr die Massen anzieht ist klar, aber bei der Erwartungshaltung ist es für Betreiber auch schwieriger die hohe Meßlatte zu erfühlen, da bleiben nur größere, Finanzstarke Gebiete übrig.
Klar, ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber wie oben schon geschrieben, ich bräuchte das ganze, planierte Zeug net, mir reicht ne Markierung eines Naturtracks (damit meine ich keine breiten Wiesen), siehe Leogang die obere Hälfte und dann weiter die DH Strecke oder in Maribor reizen mich nur die WC Strecke und die hintere, inoffiz. Waldabfahrt, ganz zu schweigen, von den geilen DH Rennen in SLO/HR.

IMHO perfekt, durch den Wald, ohne viel Aufwand eine Spur gesucht, bißerl ausgefahren, fertig. Hält auch ohne laufende Grabungen länger.
Wie gesagt, ist meine Meinung und zum Beginn der Diskussion war es nur die Feststellung, daß diese Kunststrecken immer mehr werden.

----------


## Sethimus

> Mir taugt dieser Trend zu rausgebaggerten Downhillautobahnen, wo ich auch mit dem Rennrad runterkommen würde, überhaupt nicht. 
> Solche Strecken wie auch zB im Brenner Bikepark find ich extrem langweilig. Ein guter Trail muss ausschauen wie ein alter Wanderweg mit Wurzeln, Steinen, etc. An den richtigen Stellen ein paar Anlieger und Nortshoreelemente und man hat eine geile Strecke. 
> 
> Was so 2m breite Northshores bringen sollen versteh ich auch nicht. Die sind ja NULL Herausforderung. Die Northshorestrecke in Oberammergau war wirklich geil, die war wenigstens spannend und hat Konzentration erfordert.


das was du willst lockt aber keine kritische masse an die noetig ist um einen bikepark wirtschaftlich zu betreiben. erst wenn die kritische masse erreicht ist kann man mit spezialisierten strecken special interest gruppen bedienen. ansonsten hast ne situation wie wir sie seit jahren schon haben, parks die max 1-2 strecken haben und kaum besucher. da wird dann rumgemault dass es nicht mehr parks gibt. mehr potentielle kunden --> mehr parks --> mehr special interest strecken. schau dir doch hopfgarten an wieviel besucher die so haben. als ich dort war hats bestes wetter gehabt, wochenende und vielleicht 50-60 besucher? da hat der kleine bikepark albstadt hier bei mir in der naehe jedes wochenende mehr besucher, und das mitten auf der schwaebischen alb ohne groessere metropolen in der naehe. deren geheimnis? strecken so bauen dass sie einfach fuer anfaenger zu fahren sind aber auch elemente fuer fortgeschrittene haben und somit eine breitere gruppe ansprechen koennen. und das alles mit nem huegelchen mit grad mal 130hm und nem schlepplift...

----------


## noox

Ganz vergleichen kann man das auch nicht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Wagrain - auch eher für Anfänger - auch häufig nur 50-60 Besucher hat. Es fährt halt keiner hin, der wirklich Downhill will. Und bei uns gibt's halt die Alternativen. 

Umgekehrt sind in Leogang sicher häufig mehrere 100 nur wegen dem Downhill dort. Hopfgarten kennt man nicht so und es gibt überall Konkurrenz.

Was allerdings stimmt: Anfänger und Profis können in einem Anfänger-Park fahren. Anfänger und Profis können aber nicht fahren, wenn es dort nur heftige Strecken gibt. D.h. mit der nicht so fitten Freundin kannst nicht nach Hopfgarten fahren. Nach Leogang aber schon. Oder zu einem Anfänger Park, auch wenn du dich selbst dann dort langweilst.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> mit der nicht so fitten Freundin kannst nicht nach Hopfgarten fahren


doch scho aber möglicherweise bist danach wieder Single  :Big Grin: 

Irgendwie geht die ganze Diskussion scho wieder am Thema vorbei, des hat ja alles nix mehr mit der Z-Line zu tun. Von den paar Fotos kann ma unmöglich abschätzen wie dann die Strecke ausschaut. Ich hoff es kommen bald noch a paar mehr Bilder.

----------


## Sorbas

Im Fratzenbuch habens noch ein paar mehr Bilder reingestellt...schaut meiner Meinung nach sehr edel aus...

----------


## klamsi

> Von den paar Fotos kann ma unmöglich abschätzen wie dann die Strecke ausschaut. Ich hoff es kommen bald noch a paar mehr Bilder.


I hoff i kann's bald fahren und dann mein vernichtendes Urteil Posten!  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## noox

> Im Fratzenbuch habens noch ein paar mehr Bilder reingestellt...schaut meiner Meinung nach sehr edel aus...


Stimmt, hab jetzt auch noch mehr gefunden. Facebook ist echt zach: So oft kannst gar net reinschauen, ohne dass man trotzdem die Hälfte der wichtigen Sachen verpasst.

----------


## johawi

zu Wagrain nochmal... Ich denke On Air ist vor allem oben eingeebnet worden und Symphony auch ein bisserl glatter geworden. egal, hauptsache sie lasssen den 714er wanderweg von ganz oben so wie er is, mehr oder weniger naturbelassen...

----------


## rush_dc

Ich Fahr eigentlich alles gerne aber so ne richtige Jumpline ala a-line wär scho auch hier bei uns irgendwie geil. Hangman II find ich auch ziemlich geil, schnell zu fahren, nur die Sprünge müssten halt noch etwas größer sein. Bei uns hier im Westen gibt's ja eigentlich eh nur ruppige Downhill Strecken mit schlecht gebauten jumps oder riesige Drops die nur eine Handvoll Leute springen...
Es ist einfach jedes mal ein Freude wenn man nach Leogang oder Saalbach fahren kann, livigno hat von dem her auch alle Arten von Trails zu bieten. 
Chatel usw find ich auch gut, gut gebaute Sachen wo jeder Anfänger fahren kann bis hin zu den krassesten Sachen für pros. 

Bzgl z-line bin ich gespannt, sieht nach viel Holz, shores aus... Wenn sie paar gute Sprünge, tables einbauen dann könnte schon was werden draus.

----------


## noox

> zu Wagrain nochmal... Ich denke On Air ist vor allem oben eingeebnet worden und Symphony auch ein bisserl glatter geworden. egal, hauptsache sie lasssen den 714er wanderweg von ganz oben so wie er is, mehr oder weniger naturbelassen...


Der Wanderweg ist nur beim Closing offen und darf sonst nicht befahren werde. Der wird auch nie offiziell werden. Vielleicht schaffen sie es aber irgendwann eine Strecke von oben bis zur Mittelstation zu bauen. Gelände wäre (Gefälle) ideal und ich vermute mal bei weitem nicht so nass wie unten.

----------


## noox

> Ich Fahr eigentlich alles gerne aber so ne richtige Jumpline ala a-line wär scho auch hier bei uns irgendwie geil. Hangman II find ich auch ziemlich geil, schnell zu fahren, nur die Sprünge müssten halt noch etwas größer sein. Bei uns hier im Westen gibt's ja eigentlich eh nur ruppige Downhill Strecken mit schlecht gebauten jumps oder riesige Drops die nur eine Handvoll Leute springen...
> Es ist einfach jedes mal ein Freude wenn man nach Leogang oder Saalbach fahren kann, livigno hat von dem her auch alle Arten von Trails zu bieten. 
> Chatel usw find ich auch gut, gut gebaute Sachen wo jeder Anfänger fahren kann bis hin zu den krassesten Sachen für pros. 
> 
> Bzgl z-line bin ich gespannt, sieht nach viel Holz, shores aus... Wenn sie paar gute Sprünge, tables einbauen dann könnte schon was werden draus.


Ja, sowas wie A-Line/Dirt Merchant wäre echt genial. Aber wenn dann richtig. D.h. wennst einmal drinnen bist, dann gehen sich alle Sprünge schön aus. Net einmal zu kurz und dann wieder zu lang...

Hangman 2 müsste ich öfters fahren. Es sind da so viel ähnliche Sprünge, dass es schwer zum Einprägen ist. Die meisten gehen zwar ganz easy und sind einsehbar, aber ein paar sind halt blind, und langsam rantasten geht nicht, weil es halt lauter Gaps bzw. Doubles sind. Ich sollte mir das wirklich mal antun, dann ist das sicher nicht so unlustig. Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte der Hangman II ein Einsteiger-Trail bleiben - und idealerweise sicherere Sprünge (als Tables statt Doubles) Damit sich auch Anfänger rantasten können.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Hangman 2 müsste ich öfters fahren. Es sind da so viel ähnliche Sprünge, dass es schwer zum Einprägen ist. Die meisten gehen zwar ganz easy und sind einsehbar, aber ein paar sind halt blind, und langsam rantasten geht nicht, weil es halt lauter Gaps bzw. Doubles sind. Ich sollte mir das wirklich mal antun, dann ist das sicher nicht so unlustig..


Lass dir mal vom Stiffler erklären wie des geht, der springt des alles perfekt ohne vorher was anzuschaun  :Wink:

----------


## Kaisen

Auch wenns nicht ganz passend ist. Aber hier ist ja auch so ein "neuer" Enduro Trail oder wie man das nennen soll.
www.vitalmtb.com/videos/membe...aign=spotlight

----------


## Sethimus

> Ja, sowas wie A-Line/Dirt Merchant wäre echt genial. Aber wenn dann richtig. D.h. wennst einmal drinnen bist, dann gehen sich alle Sprünge schön aus. Net einmal zu kurz und dann wieder zu lang...


da seh ich schwarz, solche strecken brauchen auch das entsprechende trail team das sowas in schuss halten kann und min jede saison 1x neu baut

----------


## noox

Eine sehr wichtige Voraussetzung wäre flaches Gelände.

----------


## Glenmor

> das entsprechende trail team das sowas in schuss halten kann


und vorallem ein paar die es - blöd gesagt - im blut ham.
i kann biker sein so viel i will und fette obstakels baun wo an es wasser im mund zamrint, aber wenn i nit es richtige gefühl hab wird daraus nix, da helfen auch sinnlose Berechnungen nix, sowas sollt man halbwegs einschätzn können.
dann wird's geil!

sonst solls a richtige DH streckn werdn

----------


## noox

Morgen wird die Z-Line eröffnet!Wir hatten am WE schon die  Möglichkeit einmal zu shutteln.

Leider hat sich meine GoPro3 ständig ausgeschaltet, daher nur einzelne Abschnitte:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Cfh0joSkA

Ab morgen dann für jeden!

----------


## bubi

und Fazit? Der Wallride schaut am Ende zu ja recht massiv aus  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Hat definitiv sehr Spaß gemacht.

Die Strecke ist für jeden mit etwas Gelände-Erfahrung fahrbar. Momentan leider vor allem unten noch sehr nass, sodass es für total ungeübte momentan noch nicht so ratsam ist, aber wenn es mal trocken ist, sollte es schon gehen. Anlieger sollte man halt fahren können.

Für fortgeschrittenere Fahrer gibt es einige Obstacles, die richtig Spaß machen. Oben gleich ein paar Tables, STep-Up. Allerdings auch nicht allzu viele. Dort oder da hätte da schon noch was Platz - allerdings muss sch eine Strecke auch entwickeln. Wenn man weiß, wie schnell man an diversen Stellen ist, kann man da optimieren - z.B. zusätzlicher Sprung dazu. Die Walls sind auch nett - vor allem die zweite. Die erste macht a bissl zu und hat net wirklich so a gute Ausfahrt.

Highlight fanden wir die Anlieger im ersten Wald. Die waren großteils perfekt geshapt. Obwohl noch nicht festgefahren und wirklich die erste Fahrt war das extrem spaßig.

Fazit: Für ein paar Runs definitiv sehr lustig. Den ganzen Tag würd' ich als guter Fahrer sich nicht Z-Line fahren. Wir waren 6 gute bis sehr gute Fahrer und hatten unseren Spaß. Auch eine Spaßige Strecke für die Big5-Tour bzw. allgemein mit dem All-Mountain oder Enduro.

Leider ist es unten noch sehr nass und das Wetter spielt auch nicht wirklich mit. Kann gut sein, dass da nach dem Bikes-And-Beats die Strecke unten ziemlich kaputt sein wird.

----------


## Sethimus

ah bissel viel holz zur verfuegung gehabt aber total unkreativ verbaut. oder wollt da der grundbesitzer sonst ned mitspielen?

----------


## Gonzo0815

> ah bissel viel holz zur verfuegung gehabt aber  total unkreativ verbaut. oder wollt da der grundbesitzer sonst ned  mitspielen?


Wenn ich mir die Vegetation dort anschauen würd ich eher sagen, tiefer Boden!
Wird wohl eher ein notwendiges Übel sein, als groß gewollt.

----------


## noox

> ah bissel viel holz zur verfuegung gehabt aber total unkreativ verbaut. oder wollt da der grundbesitzer sonst ned mitspielen?


Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ging es darum sumpfige Wiesen zu überfahren. Mir fällt jetzt grad gar keine andere Strecke im Umkreis ein, die Holz kreativer verwendet haben. Normal sind das einfach nur Brücken. Hier wurden teilweise so kleine Sprünge eingebaut. Wennst schneller bist hast einen kleinen Table/Sprung, Anfänger rollen drüber. 

Wenn du meinst, sie sollen mehr Rollercoster (Kurven) fahren, dann könnte ich mir das höchstens als Alternative vorstellen. Holz ist immer blöd, wenn es nass ist. Da bevorzuge ich lieber schnell drüber, als irgendwie großartig in der Gegend rumfahren. Wobei mehr Kurven auch gar nicht notwendig wären, weil ja keine größeren Höhenunterschiede zum Überwinden sind.

----------


## bighit75

aktuell ist die Z-Line wegen nässe gesperrt  :Frown:

----------


## Sorbas

Die Z-Line ist noch immer zu :-( war heut auf der X-Line aber die ist nach dem Festival ziemlich zerbombt...

----------


## willi

Hoffentlich siehts nächste Woche besser aus. :Frown:

----------


## Sethimus

seids doch froh dass die betreiber langsam mal verstehn dass streckenpflege mehr als nur der einmalige bau einer strecke bedeutet...

----------


## bighit75

eine neue Strecke ist erst nach ca. einen Jahr optimal zum Fahren

----------


## bighit75

:EEK!:  www.salzburg24.at/pinzgau/mou...roffen/3634290

----------


## easyrider23

passt vielleicht nicht ganz aber wolte keinen neuen thread eröffnen

salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2592324/

tja sollte vielleicht mal den letzten post lesen bevor ich was dazuposte
aber wenigstens ist noch eine andere Quelle   :Wink:

----------


## Sorbas

Ui, das erklärt die 3 Einsatzfahrzeuge die vor 1 Stund Richtung Hinterglemm unterwegs waren... Oarg eigentlich hatt ih vorgehabt heut Nachmittag auch den Hacklbergtrail zu fahren...

----------


## rush_dc

Das selbe ist uns vor 2 Jahren auch passiert, da ist das Ding auch ziemlich nah bei uns eingeschlagen. Haben die volle Druckwelle gespürt, so schnell wie dort sind wir die xline nie mehr runter... Bis wir unten waren war der Trail nur mehr ein Bach, beim rauffahren dachten wir uns schon das es regnen wird und beim Mittelteil war dann das volle Unwetter da, innerhalb von paar Minuten.

----------


## FLo33

> seids doch froh dass die betreiber langsam mal verstehn dass streckenpflege mehr als nur der einmalige bau einer strecke bedeutet...


Seh ich genauso!

----------


## huidiwui

ich bin des we in der region, bin schon in wieder auf hackelbergtrail und co gespannt.

weiß wer ob die z line offen sein wird?

----------


## bubi

bin auch ws am Samstag dort wär schon fein :/ schade eig das sie so Problem haben, war ja sicher nicht wenig Aufwand.Gibts eig mittlerweile irgendwo ein vollständiges Video von der Z?

----------


## noox

Hab grad die Info bekommen, dass sie morgen wieder offen ist.




> Gibts eig mittlerweile irgendwo ein vollständiges Video von der Z?


Es gibt eins im IBC bzw. auf Vimeo von WOMB. Ich werd hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende (19-21) dazukommen, eins zu machen.

----------


## bubi

Danke für die Info und den Tipp fürs Video:
vimeo.com/69610226

----------


## bighit75

Schaut gut aus, wird sicher Lustig wenn fest und trocken!

----------


## Sethimus

typisch holzmedien, ned mal in hd...

----------


## Sorbas

Morgen,

Z-Line ist seit heute wieder offen. Werde morgen mal austesten gehn.
zu dem Video: ich versteh die Leut einfach nicht, die mitten auf dem Track campieren...da möchtest am liebsten mal mit der ausgstreckten Hand zuwefahrn  :Mad:  gestern auf der Pro-Line nach dem Northshore Drop das Gleiche, währe dem Deppen beinah reingesprungen...da versteht man langsam warum sie den Roadgap heuer geschliffen haben...

----------


## noox

Zum Video: Das war bei einem Pre-Opening-Shuttle Run. Ich nehme an, die Leute da haben sich gekannt.

Abgesehen davon, dass ich keine Drops mag, war dieser Roadgap doch relativ gefährlich. Unübersichtlich und richtige Kante bei der Landung. D.h. du musstest die schon genau treffen. Muss gestehen, dass ich die North-Shore Dinger auf der Pro Line grundsätzlich nicht kenne. Aber die Main Line ist ja eine relativ easy Strecke. So richtig hat dann so ein großer Roadgap da auch nicht hingepasst.

Trotzdem: Rumstehen auf der Strecke gehört sich nicht.

----------


## Sorbas

Nach der 1. Kreuzung (Schotterstraße) geht bei der Waldeinfahrt gleich rechts eine Northshore-Line weg und endet mit einem Drop wo man die Landung auch nicht gscheit sieht. Nach dem Drop gibts gleich einen Rechts-Anleger. Wennst rechts bleibst gibts noch einen weiteren größeren Kicker, ansonsten ist die Pro Line finde ich relativ unspektakulär

----------


## Sorbas

Abend,

sooo...sind die Z-Line heut 2x gefahren. Die Erwartungen konnten allerdings leider nicht so ganz erfüllt werden (ist jetzt alles meine persönliche Ansicht, andere sehen's naturgemäß anders)

- im freien Gelände staubts ziemlich. Es liegt auch extrem viel Geröll im/am Track, so richtig großer Schotter mit dem man eigentlich den Arbeitsgraben von einem Keller zuschüttet, sollte man bedenken wenn man schneller in die Anleger reinfährt...generell wirkt alles noch ein bisl zusammengeschustert, aber naja - neue Line mit Kinderkrankheiten halt...

- im Wald ist alles noch relativ weich, durch das Bike&Beats Festival wirkt die Strecke leider halt auch schon ziemlich zusammengeritten, obwohl sie neu ist.

- was die Obstacles betrifft....es gibt 2 größere Wallrides, der 1. geht nach rechts und endet senkrecht, ist zwar nicht optimal aber ansich kein Problem. Der 2te geht nach links, die Ausfahrt ist allerdings sehr merkwürdigngebaut...wenn man schneller unterwegs ist unbedingt rechtzeitig runter fahren, wenn man am Ende oben rausspringt war das wahrscheinlich die letzte Fahrt des Tages...ist net ganz ungefährlich... Ansonsten gibts ein paar Tables und 2 kleine Gaps, deren Anfahrten aber recht kurz sind - also rechtzeitig Gas geben ;-)

Wie schon gesagt, ist zwar ganz nett aber unspektakulär und leider noch nicht wirklich "fertig" und ein paar Sachen ein bisl komisch gebaut (für meinen Geschmack)

generell lass ich beim nächsten Saalbach-Besuch den Downhiller Zaus und reit mitm Enduro ein.

lg

----------


## noox

Downhill-Bike brauchst hauptsächlich für die X-Line. Alles andere wäre mit dem Enduro lustiger. (Allerdings martere ich lieber das Downhill-Bike im Bikepark-Betrieb her, als das Enduro)

Z-Line: 

Wald ist noch weich, aber wenn das mal richtig eingefahren ist, sind die Anlieger sicher sehr geil. Wall-Rides sind aus Marketing-Gründen sicher spannend. Richtig perfekt find ich die aber auch nicht. Die erste macht irgendwie so zu. Ich hab da noch keinen vernünftigen Weg raus gefunden (3x mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Bikes bin ich sie gefahren). Irgendwie fehlt da die Ausfahrt. Die zweite Wall könnte man theoretisch mit Mach 5 anfahren, allerdings merkt man beim ersten Knick schon, dass das nicht geht - der ist eher flach - also doch langsamer. Allerdings wird sie dann immer steiler, aber macht auf. Zum Schluss raus ist man dann schon extrem schräg zum Holz, wenn man oben bleiben will. Irgendwie müsste da die erste Kurve steiler sein oder/und die Ausfahrt flacher oder/und am Ende mehr Radius. Beim zweiten Run wollte ich möglichst weit oben bleiben, war dann - wie gesagt sehr schräg zum Holz. Die Landung habe ich außerdem komplett übersprungen. Allerdings geht's ja auch nach der Landung bergab weiter.

Zwecks stauben: Momentan ist es heiß und trocken. Ich bin grad ÖM in Schladming. Was meinst, wie es da staubt... Auch die X-Line war Anfang der Saison an einem trockenem WE extrem "loose".

Wie gesagt: Saalbach wollte damit den Zwölferkogel für jedermann erschließen. Dass das keine Downhill-Strecke wird, war zu erwarten. 

Es gibt auch noch Pläne eine Verbindung vom Reiterkogel nach Saalbach zu machen und auch einen Trail neben der Straße von Hacklberg-Alm Richtung Buchegg-Trail. Das würde ebenfalls das Gebiet massiv aufwerten. Dann wäre aber wirklich cool, wenn auch wieder was für ein Downhill-Bike dazukommen würde. Sowas in die Richtung Downhill bzw. "Natur"-Singletrail (Wurzeln, Steine, ...).


Übrigens: Wir hatten letzten Sonntag einen abartig geilen Tag in Saalbach mit dem Enduro. Auch wenn es schräg klingt: Die Milka-Line ist soooo witzig. Gar so viel Schotter ist ja gar nimmer drinnen. Anlieger sind großteils sehr fein und auch wenn einige Sprünge etwas komisch sind, machen andere wieder so richtig Spaß. Man stelle sich vor: Ex-Austria-Cup-Gesamtsieger Rü eröffnet den Train, springt an Stellen, an denen vermutlich noch keiner abgezogen hat. Ex-4X-Worldcup-Gesamtsiegerin Anita springt ihm bei der ihrer Milka-Line-Erstbefahrung gleich hinterher, Ex 4X-Staatsmeister Nikki schießt sich an irgendwelche Rampen vermutlich 2 Etagen höher, als alle anderen, die dort fahren ... und ich versuche irgendwie dranzubleiben ... was vor lauter Schauen und Spaß nicht wirklich gelingt  :Wink:

----------


## huidiwui

bin auch die  z line im unteren teil gefahren. wollte eigentlich ne kleine tour rauftreten, bin auf ein mal in der z line gestanden. nachdem aber die strecke sehr weich und meiner meinung nach dadurch eher gefählrich war, hab ich das restliche we darauf verzichtet nochmal da lang zu fahren.

----------


## Sorbas

> Allerdings martere ich lieber das Downhill-Bike im Bikepark-Betrieb her, als das Enduro


Das meine ich, ich habe auch einen Downhiller obwohl ich hauptsächlich Bikepark fahre. Da es in Saalbach aber keinen wirklichen Bikepark gibt, sondern alles eher Trail-lastig angelegt ist würd ich den DH-ler das nächste Mal Zaus lassen. Man muss aber sicher dazu sagen dass ich eher der typische Bikepark Besucher bin, und viel Air-Time & flowige Strecken suche, als zu viel Wurzelwerk. ich mag auch diese Dauer-Bremserei in Falllinie nicht wirklich. Je wengier man die Hebel berühren muss, desto besser.

Das Weiche an der Z-Line finde ich gar nicht so arg, im Wald hatte man wenigstens Grip. Ich finde den Geröll Anteil auf den Querungen eher bedenklich, zumal die Strecken in Saalbach (finde ich) generell sehr eng gebaut sind. Die Strecken sind größtenteils nicht breiter als einen halben Meter (Holzverbau mal ausgenommen). Wenn man da nicht die Ideallinie fährt und ev. noch etwas zu schnell, ist die Haftung gleich mal dahin. Mein Eindruck nach 1 Woche Saalbach ist eben kein Bikepark Feeling, sondern eher Trail Feeling - ich finde auch die Anlieger auf der Pro-Line alle etwas eng. Aber gut, dafür ist ja Leogang gleich um's Eck...

----------


## willi

Bin heut früh um 9 auch gleich 2x die Z-Line gefahren. Also weich ist da eigentlich nichts, finde ich. War eigentlich genau richtig.

Aber auf die dauer ist das nichts, bin dann nur mehr am Reiterkogel gefahren.
Btw. beim Drop da im Wald(Pro-Line) ist der Auslauf recht kurz. Bin ein bisschen zu weit ins Flat gesprungen und hab Ordentlich in die Eisen müssen, das ich die Kurve noch schaff.

Aber wir ihr schon gemeint habt, Saalbach ist im großen und ganzen eher was für Enduro.

----------


## Sorbas

> tw. beim Drop da im Wald ist der Auslauf recht kurz. Bin ein bisschen zu  weit ins Flat gesprungen und bin Ordentlich in die Eisen, das ich die  Kurve noch schaff.


Jup, am letzten Tag bin ich ihn auch zu schnell gefahren - bin dann gleich mal im Anlieger gelandet und grad über die Kuppe...und dann noch gleich über die 2te...sehr merkwürdig gebaut, der Anlieger müsste viel höher sein, bzw. der Drop weiter nach hinten versetzt...durch die steile Anfahrtsrampe wirst förmlich dazu eingeladen zu schnell drüberzurauschen...

----------


## noox

Einerseits liebe ich ebenfalls Trails, die nicht zu steil sind. Auf dem perfekten Trail müsste man so gut wie nicht bremsen  :Wink: 
(Zwei Trails fallen mir da ein: Hacklberg-Trail Hinterglemm, Flow-Country in Bischofsmais.)

Andererseits bin ich kein so Fan von breiten "Autobahnen", sondern mal lieber etwas das technische. Absolute Lieblingsstrecke: X-Line. Auf der Pro-Line gibt's zwar ein paar enge Kurven, aber der großteil ist ja ziemlich großzügig angelegt. 

Geröll auf der Z-Line wäre mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Vermutlich ist da mit dem trockenem Wetter was rausgekommen. Das muss sich sicher noch ein- bzw. aus-fahren.

Drüben in Whistler bzw. Kanada gibt es schon auch diese "Autobahnen", die richtig Spaß machen. Allerdings sind die nicht mit denen bei uns vergleichbar. Da gibt's 5 Jump-Trails. Einen für Anfänger oder zum Warmup - und selbst da gibt's welche, die auch für erfahrene Biker Spaß machen. Und dann gibt's halt immer größere. Und die bauen da halt so lang rum, bis da fast alle Sprünge passen. Bei uns ist halt das Problem, dass sie einen Jump-Trail/eine "Autobah" bauen und damit möglichst viele glücklich machen wollen, was aber oft nicht gelingt. Da sind dann Obstacles für Anfänger und andere für richtig gute Leute. Aber für 2-3 Highlights eine ansonsten fade Strecke fahren ist halt auch unlustig. 

Gutes Beispiel für Anfänger-Strecke, die vielen Spaß macht: Flow Country in Bischofsmais. Dagegen ist der Hangman II nur zum Teil gelungen. Warum sind das alles Doubles? Warum sind da so viele  unübersichtliche/blinde Gaps drinnen? Auf einer schwierigen Strecke, die man sich erarbeiten muss, und wenn's nicht unbedingt alles auf der Hauptline ist ok, aber auf einer Anfänger-Strecke ist das einfach unlustig. In Kanada oder auch PDS gibt's so Fähnchen in verschiedenen Farben bei den Absprüngen. Diese zeigen an, ob der Sprung ein Table oder Gap ist. Sowas gibt's bei uns auch noch nicht.

----------


## noox

> Aber wir ihr schon gemeint habt, Saalbach ist im großen und ganzen eher was für Enduro.


Wer wirklich Action mit dem Downhill-Bike will:
- X-Line, da möchte ich mein Enduro nicht runterjagen.
- Bergstadl-Trail, auch mit Enduro, aber über die Wurzelteppiche geht der Downhiller schon auch richtig gut.

- Aufgrund der doch auch vorhandenen Schläge würde ich Pro-Line, Blue-Line und Panorama-Trail schon vorzugsweise mit Downhill-Bike fahren. 

- Milka Line und Hacklberg macht auch mit Downhill-Bike Spaß. Noch mehr aber mit Enduro.

Für Anfänger ist halt ein Downhill-Bike + enstprechende Protektoren grundsätzlich empfehlenswert, weils einfach mehr verzeiht. Bei Stürzen usw. ist es auch unempfindlicher.

----------


## Glenmor

> In Kanada oder auch PDS gibt's so Fähnchen in verschiedenen Farben bei den Absprüngen. Diese zeigen an, ob der Sprung ein Table oder Gap ist. Sowas gibt's bei uns auch noch nicht.


find auch dass da schon längst was gemacht ghört, dann kannst dir überlegen ob springst oder nit weil ma weiß was auf an zukommt. versteh nit warum sie bei uns solche Ideen nit übernehmen 
werd mir a paar fürn hometrail pastln  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

> - Aufgrund der doch auch vorhandenen Schläge würde ich Pro-Line, Blue-Line  schon vorzugsweise mit Downhill-Bike fahren. 
> 
> 
> Für Anfänger ist halt ein Downhill-Bike + enstprechende Protektoren grundsätzlich empfehlenswert, weils einfach mehr verzeiht. Bei Stürzen usw. ist es auch unempfindlicher.



Die Blue Line ist heute ein kleiner Stöpsel mit Papa hinten dran mit einem Kinderbike gefahren und mit einem grinser im Gesicht. ich schätzt der war nicht älter wie 10 und das Bike war glaub ich ein 20".

----------


## huidiwui

also mein perfekter moment war auf dem panorama trail (is doch der über der milka line?) ist die lustigste strecke neben dem hackelbergtrail.

mir sind, mal abgesehen von dem Wiesenabschnitt, keine argen Schläge aufgefallen, oder meine ich da eine andere Strecke?

----------


## ND4SPD

> Die Blue Line ist heute ein kleiner Stöpsel mit Papa hinten dran mit einem Kinderbike gefahren und mit einem grinser im Gesicht. ich schätzt der war nicht älter wie 10 und das Bike war glaub ich ein 20".


Blue Line & v.a. die Milka Line sind super wenn man Kindern das Vergnügen "Gravity Biking" nahebringen will. Die Milka Line ist suepr und genau dafür hervorragend geeignet, nicht zu steil, schöne Kurven und Anlieger Platz genug zum Ausrollen/Stürzen - war letztes Jahr mit meinem 6jährigen Sohn dort, aus "nur einmal kurz ausprobieren" wurden dann 3 Tage  :Mr. Yellow:  .

Die Blue Line ist von der Kursführung auch nicht schwer aber leider mit Bremswellen (zumindest im August dann schon) ziemlich zsamm budert, das ist für Kids eher suboptimal.

----------


## Sorbas

Die Blue-Line ist ziemlich fad finde ich, die Milka ist ganz witzig da doch ein paar Tables drin sind. Ich glaub wir haben die gleiche Family gesehen, war es ein blondes Kind ? :-) der war gar nicht so langsam.

Die X-Line war letzte Woche zum Vergessen, oben völlig zerbombt und im Wald matschig. Mein Highlight der Woche war ebenfalls der Hacklbergtrail. Der ist landschaftlich wirklich schön!

wäre auch gerne noch den Höllentrail gefahren aber das ist sich leider nicht mehr ausgegangen.

----------


## noox

> also mein perfekter moment war auf dem panorama trail (is doch der über der milka line?) ist die lustigste strecke neben dem hackelbergtrail.
> 
> mir sind, mal abgesehen von dem Wiesenabschnitt, keine argen Schläge aufgefallen, oder meine ich da eine andere Strecke?


Am Panoramal-Trail habens im ersten Wald die Anlieger schön geshapt (halten bis zum Schluss) und die Sprünge davor und danach optimiert. Dann das kurze Wurzelstück ist auch ganz witzig. Und der Wiesenteil sowieso. Wenn dann (hoffentlich) wieder ausgebandelt ist, kannst dich da so geil hermatchen  :Wink: 





> Die Blue-Line ist ziemlich fad finde ich, die Milka ist ganz witzig da doch ein paar Tables drin sind. Ich glaub wir haben die gleiche Family gesehen, war es ein blondes Kind ? :-) der war gar nicht so langsam.
> 
> Die X-Line war letzte Woche zum Vergessen, oben völlig zerbombt und im Wald matschig. Mein Highlight der Woche war ebenfalls der Hacklbergtrail. Der ist landschaftlich wirklich schön!
> 
> wäre auch gerne noch den Höllentrail gefahren aber das ist sich leider nicht mehr ausgegangen.


Ja, Blue Line ist im Vergleich wirklich nicht so der Hit. Oben wurde sie ja glaub ich neu gebaut, das kenne ich noch nicht. Sprünge waren immer so Na-Ja. Oben war's auch so eng und rinnenförmig, dass ma gar nicht wirklich Gas geben konnte. Da ist Milka Line wirklich lustiger.

Nach dem Festival und dem X-Line-Rennen schaut die X-Line natürlich extrem aus. Und heuer hatten sie voll viel mit der Z-Line zu tun. Vermutlich wurde die X-Line deswegen noch nicht hergerichtet. Anfang der Saison war's aber Pipi-Fein. Wir sind am Sonntag am Ende des Festival-WEs mit dem Enduro unterwegs gewesen und sind noch ganz am Ende mit dem Sprinter gefahren - also auch den ersten Teil der X-Line bis zum Sprinter. Ich fands jetzt nicht sooo extrem. Das ist eben Downhill! Da darfs schon auch mal a bissl schlagen. Jeder hat halt seine eigenen Vorstellungen.

Allerdings hoffe ich, dass sie den oberen Teil mal neu und besser shapen. Ganz am Anfang war der wirklich lustig, aber mittlerweile sind die Sprünge oben großteils komisch, abgebremst, unlustig. Vielleicht noch 2-3 interessante Tables sind da. Die Mini-Step-Up-Step-Down Kombi ist auch nimmer ganz das, was sie mal war. Die ganzen Wellen/Doubles sind eher komisch oder kicken. Beim Drop-Sprung würd ich mir ja eine längere Landung wünschen - ich glaub ich bin den seit 1,5 Jahren nimmer gesprungen, weil ich mir schwer mit dem Abschätzen der Geschwindigkeit tue. Man muss ihn blind springen und ich will net ins Flat einköpfeln...

Matschiger Wald passt doch eh  :Wink: 

Wenn du am Spielberghaus bist, fährst den Höllentrail. Aber extra wegen dem Trail hinfahren zahlt sich nicht wirklich aus.

----------


## willi

> Die Blue-Line ist ziemlich fad finde ich, die Milka ist ganz witzig da doch ein paar Tables drin sind. Ich glaub wir haben die gleiche Family gesehen, war es ein blondes Kind ? :-) der war gar nicht so langsam.
> 
> Die X-Line war letzte Woche zum Vergessen, oben völlig zerbombt und im Wald matschig.


Kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber das Radl war schwarz.


Bin heute nur die X-Line gefahren. Aber zerbombt war da nicht viel. vielleicht haben sie es inzwischen hergerichtet.




> Allerdings hoffe ich, dass sie den oberen Teil mal neu und besser shapen. Ganz am Anfang war der wirklich lustig, aber mittlerweile sind die Sprünge oben großteils komisch, abgebremst, unlustig. Vielleicht noch 2-3 interessante Tables sind da. Die Mini-Step-Up-Step-Down Kombi ist auch nimmer ganz das, was sie mal war. Die ganzen Wellen/Doubles sind eher komisch oder kicken


Ich find den oberen Teil genial. Also kicken tut meiner Meinung nichts. Ich konnte die ganzen Sprünge superflowig durchziehen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Der untere Teil ist auch sehr gut in schuss.

----------


## noox

Auf der langen geraden mit dem Stein-Drop kickt der kleine Sprung direkt vorm Anlieger und ich bekomme auch bei der Step-Up-Step-Down-Kombi immer eine gscheite mit (kann jetzt nimmer sagen ob am Anfang oder Ende).

Grad beim Sprung vorm Anlieger sind die letzten Jahre beim Gang Battle immer so gut wie alle vorbeigefahren. 

Mir kommt halt vor, dass man da, als es neu war viel mehr Airtime hatte. Auf der langen Geraden mit dem Drop sind ja auch noch 1 bis 2 Tables, aber irgendwie bin ich da zu langsam für wirklich Airtime. Und ich bin net grad mit den langsamsten Leuten unterwegs und hab nicht das Gefühl, dass die da mehr Airtime hätten.

Wie gesagt, X-Line ist meine Lieblingsstrecke. Aber ein paar feine, ungefährliche Tables oder Step-Up/Step-Down mit vernünftiger Airtime wären schon cool.

----------


## willi

> Auf der langen geraden mit dem Stein-Drop kickt der kleine Sprung direkt vorm Anlieger und ich bekomme auch bei der Step-Up-Step-Down-Kombi immer eine gscheite mit (kann jetzt nimmer sagen ob am Anfang oder Ende).

 Ich hoffe wir reden von der gleiche Stelle? Die beiden Steindrops und danach der kleine Sprung. denn kann man eigentlich super in den Anlieger reinspringen ohne das es kickt.

----------


## Sorbas

Ich bin mir sicher dass die X-Line saniert wurde, als wir auf den Westgipfel raufgeschoben haben, standen jedenfalls ein paar Schaufler im oberen Teil. Ich find die Strecke prinzipiell auch nicht schlecht, aber ich bezeichne mich nicht unbedingt als echten Hardcore Downhiller, meine Strecken sind eher zB Flying Gangster, oder die Freeride am Semmering, mit möglichst viel Airtime, Gaps, Drops, etc. wobei ich auch nix gegen den ein oder anderen technischen Run hab. Letzte Woche war der Downhiller für die X-Line jedenfalls die richtige Wahl. Hab eine Gruppe Enduristen im Wald überholt, die nicht ganz so glücklich gewirkt haben. Ansonsten probier ich's nächstes Mal auch mit dem Enduro.

lg

----------


## willi

> Letzte Woche war der Downhiller für die X-Line jedenfalls die richtige Wahl. Hab eine Gruppe Enduristen im Wald überholt, die nicht ganz so glücklich gewirkt haben. Ansonsten probier ich's nächstes Mal auch mit dem Enduro.
> 
> lg


Da hast Recht. X-Line ist was für 180mm+ Federweg.

----------


## bubi

War gestern Saalbach:
(alles aus der Sicht von 200mm und Anfänger im DH-Sport)

Z-Line ist für mich eine Enttäuschung. Irgendwie total unrythmisch. Einzig der kleine Waldteil und die Wallrides machen wirklich Spass... Schade eigentlich wär viel Potential da.

X-Line dagegen...einfach Hammer...selten soviel Spass gehabt...einzig unten, wo die Drops sind, wären noch ein 2-3 kleinere lange Tabels super, dann wärs perfekt! Streckenzustand...Downhill halt  :Smile: 

Der Rest von Saalbach: Panorama-Trail macht mächtig Laune (btw. man kommt ja auf die Verbindungsstrasse bei den Hütten vorbei, da gehts nach dem Zaun in ein megalustiges Waldstück rein, das einen weiter unten auf der Strasse, direkt beim Wiedereinstieg zum Panorama Trail ausspuckt...ist das was offizielles?) Milka-Line ist auch sehr spassig eig, wobei da der Federweg halt wirklich zuviel is. Blue-Line war auch super zum fahren, war dann allerdings schon zu müde für die Pro-Line  :Smile:

----------


## Sorbas

Anbei ein kleines Video von unserer Erstbefahrung, ist aber nur ein schneller Ipad Cut und fahrerisch auch nicht sehr spannend da es schon später Nachmittag war und wir entsprechend erledigt.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvcza4ZF624

----------


## huidiwui

So nun war ich letztes WE auch endlich mal auf der Z Line.

War zwar die letzte Abfahrt eines recht anstrengenden Tages, aber war schon cool.
für mich aber sicher nicht der allercoolste und beste Trail in dem Gebiet...

Obwohl wenn alles so wär wie das Waldstück, könnte ich meine Meinung noch ändern...  :Smile:

----------


## Xtian

Immer wieder lustig das die Fahrberichte alle gleich ausfallen. Waldstück wird immer hochgepriesen (zu Recht) und der Rest najaaa. Wissen wir alle!

----------


## noox

In Saalbach brauchen die Trails immer ein bisschen, bis sie wirklich fein werden. X-Line war zwar großteils von Anfang an ein Highlight, durch kleine, feine Änderungen wird's aber immer besser. Ich glaub nur ganz oben waren am Anfang die Sprünge definierter, als sie jetzt sind.

Bei der Milka Line teilten sich auch die Meinungen - vielen war einfach zuviel Schotter drinnen. Mittlerweile hat sich der großteils rausgefahren. Für Anfänger sicher sehr interssant. Aber ich finde sie auch als Warm-Up vor der X-Line ziemlich cool - oder mit dem Enduro. Nicht so verspielt und kurvig wie z.B. die Flow Country in Bischofsmais, aber dafür auch ein paar mittelgroße Sprünge - wenn man abziehen will. Beim Panorama-Trail oberhalb haben sie heuer auch die Anlieger verbessert. Schade finde ich, dass heuer der Wiesenabschnitt nicht abgezäunt war. Die Alternative Linienwahl hat da einen großen Teil des Reizes ausgemacht.

Pro-Line war ursprünglich schon eine nicht allzu schwere Downhill-Strecke. Sie wurde dann zu eine Anlieger- und Jump-Line umgebaut. Ein paar Downhill-Gene sind sicher noch vorhanden. Die Umbauten von Jahr zu Jahr waren für diejenigen, die solche Strecken mögen, meiner Meinung nach positiv. Ich war heuer nur einen Tag dort. Die neuen Drops im Mittelteil fand ich z.B. sehr gelungen. Viele Dropper bemängelten zwar, dass der große Drop weg ist, ich kann die Verantwortlichen verstehen: Der war einfach gefährlich. Unübersichtlich, Landung = Strecke, etc. Ist ja mehrmals was passiert.

Blue-Line ist für Anfänger sicher interessant. Es sind ein paar Tables drinnen, die meiner Meinung nach nicht so 100% ideal sind (der eine Kickt, der andere ist aus der Richtung, etc.) Auf einer Anfänger-Strecke wären einfachere Sprünge idealer.

Vom Buchegg-Trail war ich eigentlich ziemlich enttäuscht. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man da viel mehr draus machen können. Heuer wurden auch kleine Verbesserungen vorgenommen, aber naja...

Mit der Z-Line hat man sich ziemlich viel vorgenommen. Sie hat ein paar Highlights und lustige Abschnitte. Aber ein ein paar mMn. verkorkste Obstacles. Der Abschnitt vor der ersten Wall und auch die erste Wall finde ich nicht gelungen. Vielleicht müsste man sie mal 5x fahren, damit ich weiß, was ich damit anfangen könnte, aber irgendwie hat man nicht Lust die 5 Mal zu fahren. Im ersten Pisten-Abschnitt vielleicht kleine Tables oder Wellen, die man doubeln kann. Sonst ist's hier ja eher fad. Der Bereich vor der ersten Wall könnte obtimiert werden. Was man mit der Wall macht, weiß ich nicht. Zumindest die Ausfahrt runder machen - dass man schöner rausfahren kann. Weil am Ende rausspringen tun sicher die wenigsten. Bei der Einfahrt in das erste Waldstück ist glaub ich ein Sprung ohne Landung, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (oder eine Welle) Vielleicht knapp davor einen kleinen alternativen Absprung hin? Die Holzbrücken mit den kleinen Obstacles find ich ganz gut. Die Anlieger im Wald sind fein.  Weiter unten habe ich sie jetzt gar nicht mehr so im Kopf. Teile sind eher fad, wo einfach noch das eine oder andere kleine Obstacle reingehört. Manche Abschnitte sind lustig. Optimierungspotiential jedenfalls vorhanden.

Ich hoffe, dass die Strecke für nächstes Jahr noch etwas gepimpt wird.

----------

